# Jerry McCauley



## AWP (Feb 11, 2008)

Blue Skies, Jerry. KIA along Route Irish. I do not know what company he worked for.

http://www.cfworldrecord.com/2005/People/JeromeMcCauley.jpg

UDT-SEAL ASSOCIATION

Passing of Jerome McCauley

We are saddened to report the loss of one of our Teammates. Jerome "Jerry" McCauley was killed while serving as an advisor in Iraq. Details are not clear at this time and Jerry is being escorted home to Sligo, North Carolina where Jerry and Belinda have a home. He was "on duty" for us again after a full career in the Teams. He continued to serve his country using the same skills and dedication that made him a memorable Frogman. He will be dearly missed and our prayers are with his family.

Arrangements have not been finalized but for those serving in Iraq at this time, you are invited to attend a Memorial Service in Baghdad. Jerome's McCauley's Memorial Service this Sunday 03 February will be at 1500. Location is the Honor Chapel at 3ID HQs on VBC.

Please keep Belinda and her family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## varsity (Feb 11, 2008)

Rest in peace, bro.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 11, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## car (Feb 11, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Ravage (Feb 11, 2008)

RIP Frog....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 11, 2008)

RIP, SEAL.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 11, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Laxmom723 (Feb 11, 2008)

Chopstick said:


> RIP



RIP.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn. 

RIP Warrior.

Thank you.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 12, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Spartans_Own (Feb 13, 2008)

Rest Easy, you are a true warrior


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 13, 2008)

RIP Jerry

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Rudee (Mar 11, 2008)

Jerry was one of the funniest mofos I ever met. Great SEAL and a better man. He is missed. See you when I get there brother.

Brian
TEAMS 'N SHIT


----------

